# a little bit of thermal paste on the pins of my cpu 3600x



## nezwow (Sep 26, 2019)

recent i made my own amd build while i changed the cpu cooler a little bit thermal paste stuck on my fingers and after that a little on the cpu pins ,my pc is working fine btw..
is that bad???should i worry ???can the thermal paste destroy my cpu on the mobo's socket?


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Sep 26, 2019)

It depends what kind of thermal paste it was.


----------



## nezwow (Sep 26, 2019)

https://eu.coolermaster.com/en/cooling/thermal-compound/mastergel-pro/ 
that is the paste i used


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 26, 2019)

I'd say there is greater risk due to ESD or just physical abuse if you try to clean than if you just leave it alone.


----------



## nezwow (Sep 26, 2019)

should i worry?that my prob...if it is dangerous i could so something to clean it...but my pc is working fine for over 10 days


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Sep 26, 2019)

You are fine. If it didn’t break on first boot, nothing will happen.


----------



## Mayclore (Sep 26, 2019)

As long as the paste is non-capacitve and non-conductive, as many are, you're fine. If it booted without issue, you're more at risk trying to clean it due to pin damage.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 26, 2019)

do tests.if it works fine,it works fine.
I have a bent pin on my socket,no issues for 2 years.


----------



## nezwow (Sep 26, 2019)

thank u so much guys ...i posted an other problem check it if u can


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 26, 2019)

nezwow said:


> should i worry?that my prob...if it is dangerous.


No you shouldn't worry. No it is not dangerous





> ...but my pc is working fine for over 10 days


"_If its not broken, don't fix it!_"


cucker tarlson said:


> do tests.if it works fine,it works fine.


It's been working fine for over 10 days. I'd say that's more than sufficient for a test.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 26, 2019)

Should be able to clean it off with a soft bristle toothbrush, and dish soap. Flush with rubbing alcohol afterwards to prevent corrosion.

I would only do it though if the idea of thermal paste on the pins really bothers you, otherwise leave it alone.


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 26, 2019)

If it‘s conductive paste like the arctic silver 5 I’m using could issue a short circui, but it would happen at first boot. It really depends on how much you got there and if it is spreading over time.

*Now a question to all:* If it’s not conductive could that imply a miss-connection of 1 or more pins? Would that be an issue that can’t really be seen at first and may cause a mulfuction later?
But yet again it depends of the amount of the paste in there...

This is why we apply paste with the CPU already sitting in socket!!!


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 26, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> This is why we apply paste with the CPU already sitting in socket!!!


He accidentally transferred thermal paste from his fingers. I've had thermal paste get on my fingers and I didn't know until afterwards.


nezwow said:


> a little bit thermal paste stuck on my fingers and after that a little on the cpu pins


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 26, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> He accidentally transferred thermal paste from his fingers. I've had thermal paste get on my fingers and I didn't know until afterwards.


Yes yes... I read that. But you cannot transfer any paste to the pins if the CPU is in the socket, when you apply the paste... can you?
Anyway, we are not judging at this point. What happend... happend, and it is a lesson. A lesson without a cost eventually!

I was just teasing him cause we are from same country, and city!!


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Sep 26, 2019)

He clearly took his CPU out as they tend to get stuck to the cooler unless you know how to break them free. Your point is almost invalid, but hey...


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 26, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> He clearly took his CPU out as they tend to get stuck to the cooler unless you know how to break them free. Your point is almost invalid, but hey...


You are assuming that right? I guess it’s fairly common for someone doing it for the first time. Happened to me in the past, like 16 years ago when I tried to remove a heatsink when was cold. Learned that lesson and never happend again. Now I can remove them safely at any state.

In the meantime... what ever happened... happened, and we are focusing on the wrong subject. Don’t you think?
Now I regret ever saying that comment, but as I said I was teasing him, and explain why. End of that story if you agree.

Can anyone answer my wondering about a potential, short circuit or a misconnection of 1 or more pins? It’s post 12, and Please ignore the last sentence...


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Sep 27, 2019)

Yep, agreed. Just stating my side of it too, sir.

As far as the short circuit goes, no problem as it’s nonconductive paste.


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 27, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> *Now a question to all:* If it’s not conductive could that imply a miss-connection of 1 or more pins? Would that be an issue that can’t really be seen at first and may cause a mulfuction later?
> But yet again it depends of the amount of the paste in there...


Are we sure that if one pin or more misconnects with socket would be shown right from the beginning? Could that cause anything down the road?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2019)

offtopic - Ive used that paste. Its not as great as cooler master claims it to be.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Sep 27, 2019)

It won’t cause any problems down the road. Stop making the OP worry!


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 27, 2019)

Most of the thermal pastes aren't conductive, so I'd not worry.

For the OP, just be more careful in advance.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 27, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> He clearly took his CPU out as they tend to get stuck to the cooler unless you know how to break them free. Your point is almost invalid, but hey...



They still do that? I thought they would have fixed that by now. I gave a cold x2 5600 cooler a tittie twister and put a nice spiral pattern on the pins, it was awesome. Once I straitened them it still booted fine despite loosing 6 pins and a memory channel. Never happened to me on 939 though. I did end up dropping it once, and lost 4 or 6 more pins, didn't boot again. Intel spoiled me a little, and made me forget the AMD life.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 27, 2019)

The twist helps hella lot. I can't even remember the last time an AMD CPU came together with the heatsink.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 27, 2019)

Just get some electronic contact cleaner and spray the pins down


----------



## johnny-r (Sep 27, 2019)

Nah, just leave it, it's to late, the pins already made contact with cpu socket, just leave it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 27, 2019)

johnny-r said:


> Nah, just leave it, it's to late, the pins already made contact with cpu socket, just leave it.



He can spray the socket down


----------



## johnny-r (Sep 27, 2019)

he only touched the pins on his finger with some paste, it's not like  blobs or so, very little, the PC is already running and heat transfer took place etc, there will be almost nothing to remove, he can just leave it.


----------

